
As of today Google is blocking the use of YouTube on Amazon devices - djsumdog
http://variety.com/2017/digital/news/google-blocks-youtube-fire-tv-echo-show-1202631248/
======
matt_the_bass
The date on the article is 12/5\. I believe apple and google have come to an
agreement about this some days ago and “all is good” for the moment.

~~~
james-skemp
*Amazon.

And that's what I last saw as well; Amazon would start selling Google devices.

Edit: Just tried it on my Fire TV Stick and I'm told to try Silk or Firefox.

~~~
nailer
Weird thing: after you click either of them, it's the same YouTube app, with a
little lag.

~~~
james-skemp
Yeah, noticed that when I tried Firefox. Super easy to login via my phone to
authorize it, so not sure what the point is on Google playing hardball.

------
jacksmith21006
Amazon banned all stores on their market place from selling the Google
products. That is like Walmart owning a strip mall and saying all the stores
can not sell certain products. That if someone interested you instead have to
sell them this competing product. Even though all their other stores not in
the strip mall do.

Amazon purchased Twitch and removed the app from the Roku. Amazon behavior is
getting worse and hope Google can use their muscle and force Amazon to behave.
Google has all the cards and Amazon played the only one they had.

------
PinkMilkshake
This is interesting. I’m no business strategist but I feel like this is the
wrong move on Googles part. It would have been a fine tactic against pretty
much any other company. But Amazon is probably the one company with the
infrastructure (and will to expand/diversify) to create its own video hosting
service and be competitive.

~~~
vincengomes
So, Amazon not selling google devices is okay, But retaliation from Google is
not?

------
glonq
If amazon is going to be anti-consumer and anti-competitive (by refusing to
sell certain products), then this is a very reasonable response from Google.

------
amigoingtodie
I kept seeing 'promos' for Firefox on the Firestick, and realized why.

------
deegles
Customer Obsession meets reality.

